# Stupidest Commercial You Ever Saw.



## Rouge2 (Mar 4, 2007)

What's the stupidest commercial you ever saw on TV?

Mine has to be a Law Firm Commercial on the Food Network where they were talking about some pill like always and they said this...

"Or died while taking it, call now".


----------



## wut (Mar 4, 2007)

Mac vs. PC.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Mar 4, 2007)

wut said:
			
		

> Mac vs. PC.



QFT!!!!! I always look at these commercials and think, how stupid can they be? They should have one were the PC goes for an upgrade and comes back looking like Brad Pitt or Angelina Jolie! The Mac is really overrated if you ask me... Overpriced too. And focusing on the 'coolness' of a Mac, is never going to get them into or earn them respect with the largest PC market, big business!


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 4, 2007)

wut said:
			
		

> Mac vs. PC.



I hate those commercials


----------



## DavidN (Mar 4, 2007)

Me too, they just make Mac users look incredibly smug and turn me away from them even more. (The Vista one is unfortunately quite true, though.)

Well, looks like we've found the answer.


----------



## Aikon (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh c'mon, the mac commericals are awesome Â Â I admit they do just the opposite of what they're intended to do, but they're funny as shit.Â Â The best was Mac on UAC (which isn't as annoying and people make it out to be).


----------



## AnarchicQ (Mar 4, 2007)

Head on, apply directly to the forhead.
Head on, apply directly to the forhead.
Head on, apply directly to the forhead.
Head on is available at these local pharmacies.


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 4, 2007)

Local commercials are the worst.


They use some horrendous PowerPoint-esque background image with low quality sound, picture, and "writing."


----------



## Vgm22 (Mar 4, 2007)

Wasn't this already brought up before on another thread?

Edit: Yep, it has. http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=6748


----------



## Ylm (Mar 4, 2007)

IT'S JUST LIKE
IT'S JUST LIKE
A MINI
MALL


----------



## SentinelOtter (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't know about stupidest, but somewhere up there in the most annoying has to be those damn Bratz dolls commercials.


----------



## Mega Wolf (Mar 4, 2007)

wut said:
			
		

> Mac vs. PC.



I like the spoofs G4 and Rooster Teeth (the guys who did Redvs.Blue) did for those commercials making fun of just how utterly worthless the Mac is when it comes to good games on their OS's.

It seems that the most annoying comercials are the ones that seem to work the best. I guess when you have some annoying jingle running around in your head, you have no choice but to buy the crap they are selling because you cannot think of anything else.


----------



## blackdragoon (Mar 4, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nVcISOYUcg

this next one has 4 commercials in a row and the 2nd and 3rd ones on it are quite dumb in my opinion, what some companies will do to get you to buy their stuff: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsHM9T5cX3E the first and fourth ones on it are fine though.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8XhCo4UvE8


----------



## Option7 (Mar 4, 2007)

Ylm said:
			
		

> IT'S JUST LIKE
> IT'S JUST LIKE
> A MINI
> MALL



Lol, I love that video.

Over here the worst ones are the home/car/life insurance adverts. They're not so much stupid as... depressingly poor...


----------



## blackdragoon (Mar 4, 2007)

i got one more that i just found that i do believe has r4ped my childhood: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc1TBBp4dC8


----------



## Caution_Cat (Mar 4, 2007)

Make-up commercials.
They make it like you're going to be dramatically more beautiful if you use their product.
What little does the consumer know, is that not only the after picture they "look" better, they use different lighting to make everything look like it's all magic results.
:B


----------



## gust (Mar 4, 2007)

The burger king commercials with the guys in burger suits.


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 4, 2007)

gust said:
			
		

> The burger king commercials with the guys in burger suits.



They are to food as what furries are to animals.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 4, 2007)

Horrorshow said:
			
		

> They are to food as what furries are to animals.




A) Awesome and loved?

B) Abhorred and hated?


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, there's no special word for food sex. So choice a.

_Unless someone wants to make one up on the spot._


----------



## blueroo (Mar 4, 2007)

Horrorshow said:
			
		

> Well, there's no special word for food sex. So choice a.
> 
> _Unless someone wants to make one up on the spot._



Oh yes there is. Sitophilia. You silly person, assuming that there is something left that someone somewhere has not sexualized.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 5, 2007)

blueroo said:
			
		

> You silly person, assuming that there is something left that someone somewhere has not sexualized.



Going to quote...


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 5, 2007)

blueroo said:
			
		

> Horrorshow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't know there was a /specific/ word for it. 

Everyone knows about rule 34 though. |:


----------



## GuitarSolo (Mar 5, 2007)

i dont know, the vonage one with the vibrator cell phone was a little to naughty fo tv I think.


----------



## Vgm22 (Mar 5, 2007)

GuitarSolo said:
			
		

> i dont know, the vonage one with the vibrator cell phone was a little to naughty fo tv I think.



It is, well at least for the states it is. I did see that commercial on tv's most banned commercials or most funniest ones, it was one of those. I can't remember though.


----------



## The LP (Mar 5, 2007)

Where I'm from, we have a car commercial where some guy goes around hitting people with a bat and yells "STICK IT TO THE MAN!!".  It makes me laugh, but yes, it's quite stupid. xD

Local car commercials have to be the worst.


----------



## Mega Wolf (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh god, I just thought of some...
Those Stupid as all hell truck commercials, for Dodge Rams or something. They show their trucks getting put in situations that they would NEVER SURVIVE WITHOUT MASSIVE DAMAGE, like getting hit by a giant meteor, or rolling down what must have been a good 75 to 100 foot rock cliff, or getting punched by a giant robot, or being chewed on my a monster. And every time they get punished, they always come out, not just running, but utterly without a damn scratch... bullshit. If I won the lottery and I had the money, I would buy one of those damn trucks, roll it down a friggan cliff, and if there was so much as a dent or a scuff on it, I'd sue the advertising company for every dime for false advertisement. Where the hell are all the copycats when you need them, the ones who see the stuff on the commercial and immediately try it out themselves thinking its actually true. 

Itâ€™s like those stupid Axe body spray commercials, or those dumb commercials for the 'orgasm inducing' body wash, its total friggan bunk and that is their entire basis for selling their product. >.<


----------



## Cray (Mar 5, 2007)

I can't believe I'm the first to say...

HEAD ON! APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD!
HEAD ON! APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD!
HEAD ON! APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD!


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 5, 2007)

Cray said:
			
		

> I can't believe I'm the first to say...
> 
> HEAD ON! APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD!
> HEAD ON! APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD!
> HEAD ON! APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD!



You're not.  See page 1, post #7, by AnarchicQ.


----------



## Aikon (Mar 6, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Cray said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pwnd


----------



## dong (Mar 6, 2007)

Does anybody know of the _Mentos Nipples_ ad? That was WTF stupid.

On the other end of the scale, _Unpimp your Ride_ series for the VW GTi was the win kind of stupid.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 6, 2007)

What about the Snickers one with the two guys fixing a car and then they both do a "Ladie and the Tramp" style thing with the snickers bar.  Kiss.  Then go: OMFG WE AKZIDENTARY KIZZED!!!  DO SUMTHING MAANLY!!!  Then rip out their chest hairs...scream....snickers' logo....GRAB A SNICKERS!!!!

Stupid^78098976784


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Mar 6, 2007)

How about the one where there are three guys at a table explaning why they like Kelloggs Cereal and one guy says "I like Kelloggs because it has "ello" like when a british guy says "Ello Govener" and the two other guys just stare at him.


----------



## SpirTheCatAyeaye (Mar 8, 2007)

I absolutely _hated_ that cell phone commercial with the whale....grrr...why would a large sea mammal care if you called a phone what it is? Just...gah...


----------



## SpirTheCatAyeaye (Mar 8, 2007)

I absolutely _hated_ that cell phone commercial with the whale....grrr...why would a large sea mammal care if you called a phone what it is? Just...gah...


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 8, 2007)

dong said:
			
		

> Does anybody know of the _Mentos Nipples_ ad? That was WTF stupid.



Mwhaha. They got banned for being offencive or something.


----------



## Mega Wolf (Mar 8, 2007)

How about those stupid 'I'm coming out' belly button commercials? I cannot even remember what the hell they where trying to sell! That S**t really grossed me out, made me want to smash my TV to bits just to make it go away!


----------



## seby29 (Mar 8, 2007)

You know the commercial where the guys burp and chickens come out of their mouth with a chicken sound! Well the first time I heard the chicken sound I thought the guys were going to turn into chickens, that would've been funny!


----------



## Shippomaru (Mar 8, 2007)

This one I just saw for the military is pretty stupid. >>;

There's these two guys playing a video game shooter of some kind, then all of a sudden, one of the characters in the game knocks on the TV screen and goes "You guys look really into this! Are you up for a REAL CHALLENGE?" and goes on to say "Join the army" and shows a few clips, a phone number, website, etc.

I just stared at the TV for a few moments before turning it off, remembering suddenly why I don't watch TV much anymore. X3


----------



## blackdragoon (Mar 8, 2007)

i hate every orbitz gum commercial ever made.


----------



## Magica (Mar 8, 2007)

Gap and Kalvin Klein commercials.


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Mar 9, 2007)

geico comercials 

Good lord those are annoying.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 9, 2007)

...."Un...Pimp...Your....AUToooooOoOOoOoo....."


----------



## SpirTheCatAyeaye (Mar 10, 2007)

Pyrodemonfox said:
			
		

> geico comercials
> 
> Good lord those are annoying.



I honestly think the little lizard is kinda cute...

That pink haired Esurance agent girl, however...URGH, I just wanna punch her! >_< Her snobby attitude and lame attempts to act "cool"...GAAAH, I always wished she'd get crushed by those robots she fights or something!


Oh, and by the way...could an admin please delete one of those double posts on the secound page of the thread? Sorry 'bout that...


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 10, 2007)

Car commercials where they're just flying around or driving up buildings.

Cologne and perfume commercials. They try to be so artistic, and they just suck... always horrible scripting and make me hate the fashion industry a little bit more.


----------



## DJ Chrome (Mar 15, 2007)

The Natusan comercials in Norwegian: "Hud elsker Natusan, fordi Natusan elsker hud"
That means: "Skin loves Natusan, because Natusan loves skin"
How sick isn't that?! 

"NATUSAN LOOOOVES SKIIIN!" >:3 *Buuuurn*


----------



## China-Kitty (Mar 15, 2007)

The Axe and Tag body commercials. They're REALLY stupid. Girls get all orgasmic over a guy with that body spray.

All-Bran Bars: Yes, they're good, but people had to bash you about that.

Pilsbury Pizza Pops: Very disgusting. Whenever fillings get squirted out, sometimes the people lick them off, no matter where they landed. EW!! Just EEEEWWWW!!!

That one MTV commercial where this woman licked the dirty water out of the dishwasher. >_< EEEWWW!!!!

I'll add more...


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 15, 2007)

Probably all the superbowl commercials xD
They're stupid.
But funny as hell D:


----------



## SpirTheCatAyeaye (Mar 15, 2007)

China-Kitty said:
			
		

> The Axe and Tag body commercials. They're REALLY stupid. Girls get all orgasmic over a guy with that body spray.


Those commercials really prove some double standards. If the genders were reversed, and it was a girl wearing the body spray and the guys tackling them and getting all orgasmic, they would be pulled right away because people would complain about it being molestation, or something. :/ Think about it, they probably wouldn't even air.


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Mar 16, 2007)

and once again! 
"HEAD ON APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD"
"HEAD ON APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD"
"HEAD ON APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD"
"HEAD ON APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD"
"HEAD ON APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD"
"HEAD ON APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD"
"HEAD ON APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD"


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 18, 2007)

China-Kitty said:
			
		

> The Axe and Tag body commercials. They're REALLY stupid. Girls get all orgasmic over a guy with that body spray.
> 
> All-Bran Bars: Yes, they're good, but people had to bash you about that.
> 
> ...



first one is really stupid,2nd one is out of order,3rd one is nasty i don't want to try those things ew and 4th one gross.


----------



## Rouge2 (Apr 18, 2007)

The latest Truth Commercial.

Where the guy puts on the Muppet Suit.


----------



## youkai-hime (Apr 18, 2007)

i found the Carls Jr. commercials where they totally homed in on
some bastard eating a burger.
I was like..
I DO NOT WANT TO HEAR SOME RANDOM PERSON EATING HIS/HER FOOD.
STFU !!!!!! :evil:
i dislike hearing it...
kind of explains how i like to eat alone anyway..

and it made me avoid that fast food place like the plague..


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 18, 2007)

Pyrodemonfox said:
			
		

> and once again!
> "HEAD ON APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD"
> "HEAD ON APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD"
> "HEAD ON APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD"
> ...



now that one is really messed up i hate that one very much and that commerical needs to die.


----------



## DPAK (Apr 18, 2007)

Anyone remember the Spam commercials that came on about 4-5 years ago? Well, the actors/actresses all had these huge fake smiles and obviously faked acting as they said "I.love.spam." Yeah. Those were pretty stupid.

Nowadays, the Head-On (and Activ-on, from the makers of Head-on. Apply directly where it hurts.), the ESurance commercials, and the Geico commercialsreally make me wanna change the channel. I've also decided that the "Girls Gone Wild" DVD Commercial are beyond stupid now... I'm waiting for the announcer guy to go: "OMG!!!!!!1111! BARELY LEGAL BOOBS! BUY NOOOOOOOOOW!"


----------



## rknight (Apr 19, 2007)

Anyone remember the Ford commercials back in day?
here's a few from youtube.com

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McRYc5chk7E

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMTACdUc30g

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0cfPsVlHWk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZuEs9MzMfY


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Apr 19, 2007)

The anti-pot commercial that looks like it was drawn, soundtracked, and animated by a five-year-old.



			
				DruoxTheFurrinator said:
			
		

> ...."Un...Pimp...Your....AUToooooOoOOoOoo....."



I. Love. Those. Commercials. XD

/I have 'em saved on my harddrive. ^..^


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 19, 2007)

DPAK said:
			
		

> Anyone remember the Spam commercials that came on about 4-5 years ago? Well, the actors/actresses all had these huge fake smiles and obviously faked acting as they said "I.love.spam." Yeah. Those were pretty stupid.
> 
> Nowadays, the Head-On (and Activ-on, from the makers of Head-on. Apply directly where it hurts.), the ESurance commercials, and the Geico commercialsreally make me wanna change the channel. I've also decided that the "Girls Gone Wild" DVD Commercial are beyond stupid now... I'm waiting for the announcer guy to go: "OMG!!!!!!1111! BARELY LEGAL BOOBS! BUY NOOOOOOOOOW!"



oh god no i hate those commercials those suck and irritate me a lot.


----------



## yuriatayde (Apr 20, 2007)

Pyrodemonfox said:
			
		

> "HEAD ON APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD"
> "HEAD ON APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD"
> "HEAD ON APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD"


I would be okay with those commercials, because they started making them WORSE!

"HEAD ON APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD"
"HEAD ON APPLY-"
Guy: Head on, apply directly to the forehead! (angrily)
Guy: Head on, apply-...
Guy: Head on, I HATE your commercials; but your product is amazing!


----------



## DavidN (Apr 20, 2007)

They did at least try to play off how annoying the adverts were - what I find worrying about the newer ones is that the man has mad eyes and looks like he's just killed his parents.


----------



## Bloodangel (Apr 20, 2007)

Did anyone say Cillit Bang yet? If they didn't, then they are really lucky.

Some dude comes on the screen yelling about teh uberness of Cillit Bang. When I say yelling, I freaking mean it. I've had the crap scared out of me while sleeping in front of the tv. Damn you Barry Scott.


----------



## DavidN (Apr 20, 2007)

I wonder if those adverts were specifically designed to be dreadful so that they'd become an Internet legend. If so, they worked beyond measure.

Easy-Off Bam, the American equivalent, is now doing a sort of techno-inspired advert to cash in on the famous Cillit Bang dance remix, but it's really badly done.


----------



## Bloodangel (Apr 20, 2007)

Maybe. I mean, that dude Barry Scott is only famous because he comes on screen yelling his name. T.v. makes no sense these days.


----------



## DavidN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hiiiiiiii, Barry Scott here! The best bit is that he's not even called Barry Scott - they just made up a 'celebrity' to promote it. So he's an actor _playing_ an actor.

I should also mention the frankly quite worrying Cillit Bang cult that I've seen building on the main site, centering around things like this: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/399739/

PS: cillitbangcillitbangcillitcillitcillitbang


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 21, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> Easy-Off Bam, the American equivalent, is now doing a sort of techno-inspired advert to cash in on the famous Cillit Bang dance remix, but it's really badly done.


Ours is mostly claims on how awesome it is, that guy yelling "Bam! And the dirt is gone!" and the product magically cleaning surfaces even before the cloth hits the product.
Not actually annoying and "Bam! And the dirt is gone!" makes for a good phrase depending.


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (Apr 21, 2007)

1) Those freaking Oxyclean commercials (are those done by "Barry Scott"?)

2) this one was on the radio "Everybody's doing it! doing it! doing it! everybody's buying here!" its a GM car commercial all i can think of when I hear this is the old momism "if everyone else jumped off a bridge would you?"

3)Febreeze commercials grah! that stuff reaks! it is not "nice" and you deffinentaly wouldnt be stadning there for 5 minutes continually spraying it! grah!

I'll think of more.....


----------



## DavidN (Apr 21, 2007)

The Oxyclean ones aren't Barry Scott, but they're pretty similar if they're the ones I'm thinking of - the man with the beard who CANNOT EVER STOP SHOUTING.

What else is there? Eight hundred five eight eight. Two three hundred. Empire! It's not the most memorable of phone numbers, but that jingle has burned it into my brain forever. I've only just moved here and the country is infecting my mind.


----------



## Bloodangel (Apr 21, 2007)

Not a specific advert, but those goddamn game adverts that don't show the game graphics. It's like showing someone a really big ice-cream and saying: 
"You can have ice-cream, but not this one.
Yours is much smaller.
And isn't as fun to eat either."

Damn, now I want ice-cream.


----------



## dragonfan (May 25, 2007)

Orlith Nemeth said:
			
		

> 1) Those freaking Oxyclean commercials (are those done by "Barry Scott"?)
> 
> 2) this one was on the radio "Everybody's doing it! doing it! doing it! everybody's buying here!" its a GM car commercial all i can think of when I hear this is the old momism "if everyone else jumped off a bridge would you?"
> 
> ...



oh goodness sake those suck and they're so annoying to me and i hate
those kinds of commericals it rapes my mind with full of damn commercials.


----------



## Sentient36 (May 30, 2007)

Well, I like most commercials, such as Geico *BUT*, there are some I don't like.

One, a Butterfinger ad with a man trying to get his girlfriend to notice that scoreboard 
thingy...whatever it's called. And two, Some Cartoon Network promos that I don't even want to talk about...*ever.* =P Besides, those freak me out pretty badly.


----------



## crimsonwolf90 (May 30, 2007)

uggg...there's nothing like a person trying to sell their product by SCREMING their phone number until they make your ears bleed....ugggg....


----------



## Samurai with Glasses (Jun 5, 2007)

The stupidest commercial I've seen, or atleast one of them is an Applebee's commercial where it's raining and Applebee's is closing then a bus full of highschool football players comes out standing in the rain looking all sad. The manager is there with two other people and he looks over at the players then back to his staff and the other too say "I can stay for a while longer" "I have nothing else to do tonight" and he let's them in.

I know of no restaurant that does that, ever.


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (Jun 5, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> The Oxyclean ones aren't Barry Scott, but they're pretty similar if they're the ones I'm thinking of - the man with the beard who CANNOT EVER STOP SHOUTING.
> 
> What else is there? Eight hundred five eight eight. Two three hundred. Empire! It's not the most memorable of phone numbers, but that jingle has burned it into my brain forever. I've only just moved here and the country is infecting my mind.



*Nods* thats the guy.  I remember that freaking Empire commercial to...now its gonna be stuck in my head


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 5, 2007)

GAH! HEAD ON, APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD!

and the Axe and Tag body spray commercials. Wow, yay double standards and complete idiocy.

And the "Girls Gone Wild" commercials, because nothing is better in the middle of your family dinner than one of those.


----------



## Leahtaur (Jun 5, 2007)

Any KFC commercial that advertises their "Fun for One" combo. It's not cool to think of some lonely dude masturbating furiously over his chicken whenever I walk by the nearest KFC.

And pretty much any commercial for the new Slice network. Let's lump all women into one group! Let's totally alienate any part of our audience under 30 and over 45! Let's pretend chocolate _gives you orgasms!_


----------



## caguaswolf (Jun 6, 2007)

mazda commertials 

quote 

" go zoom zoom before their boom boom"

WTF ?!?!?!?


----------



## TwilightFox (Jun 12, 2007)

Either HeadOn or those Verizon Drop-Call commercials.


----------



## Don--Vito (Jun 12, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> What's the you on TV?
> 
> Mine has  be a Law Firm the Food they were tabout somelike always and they said this...
> 
> "Or died ting it,  now".



Half of your post ate by Don Vito.


----------



## Quaidis (Jun 12, 2007)

I don't know if we're aiming for the dumbest or most annoying commercials, but I have a few that I don't like:

The latest branch of Geico commercials showing youtube videos of like.. a guy eating.  or just random stuff that I don't care about.  I don't watch tele to see a retarded youtube video then a message about car insurance afterwards.

There's a 'get money quick' commercial on G4 about two idiots talking to eachother, one wanting to quit a job and the other critisizing him about getting started.  And the idiot quitting goes, "THAT'S THE IDEA!" like he's mentally retarded.  Loads of yelling.  Then it flashes over to the 'make money quick' guy who explains his book and cd.  That commercial was pretty dumb.

Another commercial was on AnimalPlanet in the spring a year or two ago.  It was advertising a dog show and the only thing in the commercial was a terrier licking a giant bone.  THat's it.  White bg, dog licking a bone.  Disgusting slurping/sucking/gagging sound effects as the only noise for the commercial - the entire thing airing for 30 to 45 seconds.  It made me ill hearing it and they played the commerical twice every break for a season.  

A more recent commercial (again on G4) is about a russian lab with square-headed people.  I don't like that one at all cause I don't know what they advertising (even when visiting the website) and it near traumatized my little cousin when she saw it.



Anyone ever see a commercial that airs once or twice then something in it changes?  

For example, there's a commercial about a mom running around the house and stopping her kids from destroying things.  At the end of the commercial she opens the dryer and pulls out a basket of eggs.  When that commercial first aired she pulled the cat out of hte dryer and it changed very quickly to the alternative - even though the cat was shown in the next scene as being okay.

A second one (Yet again on G4, see a pattern of what channel I frequent?) was with a lazer beam.  Person shoots the lazer to straight everything and it breaks pictures and stuff, then he gets one from another website and it straightens everything including an old guy's back.  That commercial changed after the first week because the damaging lazer in the first take blew the wife into ashes - in the altered commercial she's knocked through a wall instead.


----------



## scythemouse (Jun 14, 2007)

Mac: Hello, I'm a Mac.
PC: *playing a portable game* And I'm a PC.
Mac: You playing a game PC?
PC: Yep, it's great.
Mac: Can I play?
PC: No... of course not. :lol:

(I should also point out that the Mac is played by someone typecast as a nerd.)

Seriously, though. If I have to hear that damn mini-wheat sing about their new strawberry flavor one more time, I'm putting my shoe into the TV. Same goes for YOP. At least Spike TV has gotten over playing their commercials for 15 minutes straight, if only they could get over VIP too.


----------



## DPAK (Jun 17, 2007)

Those stupid Glomobi (or whatever company it is) commercials. They offer ringtones and other misc. crap for your cell phone. But the commercials are stupid. Some of the downloads are more stupid. And the graphics for some of them are EXTREMELY STUPID.

Seriously, WHO WANTS A FREAKIN' BABY CRYING AS THEIR RINGTONE?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## DavidN (Jun 17, 2007)

The Crazy Frog was distressingly popular for a while in Britain, though I don't know if it made it over to America. It must surely have been the result of someone going "I've got an idea - let's take this sample of a Scandinavian impersonating a two-stroke motorcycle, slap a phenomenally ugly character on it and see if anyone's stupid enough to buy it."

The developer at the desk next to me at work has, as his ringtone, the sound of a 56K modem humming and screeching to itself as it dials up. I'm often tempted to go over there and insert it in him.


----------



## Bloodangel (Jun 17, 2007)

Those finance adds that seem to aim to cater for people who are in insane levels of debt and can't handle money. You know the kind:

"We at Free Money for You want to give you free money, thus pushing you even further into debt. We take cars, houses, even legs as collateral. Seems like a good idea? Just wait 'till you're living on the street 'cause you didn't keep up payments!! Call now!! "

WTF people?! It's a legal scam! Don't make more fucking debt when you're in deep already!!


----------



## dragonfan (Aug 3, 2007)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> Those finance adds that seem to aim to cater for people who are in insane levels of debt and can't handle money. You know the kind:
> 
> "We at Free Money for You want to give you free money, thus pushing you even further into debt. We take cars, houses, even legs as collateral. Seems like a good idea? Just wait 'till you're living on the street 'cause you didn't keep up payments!! Call now!! "
> 
> WTF people?! It's a legal scam! Don't make more fucking debt when you're in deep already!!



those kinds of commercials suck big time.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Aug 6, 2007)

The stupidest I've seen... That I can think of has to be... One about a real life show about some life guard... At the end he says....

"I'm the real David Hasslehoff!"

WTF David Hasslehoff is a real guy! You can't be more real than the real person... Idiot..


----------



## sateva9822 (Aug 7, 2007)

axe ads in general, no actually the old navy ones, god that was horrable!


----------



## sateva9822 (Aug 7, 2007)

dragonfan said:
			
		

> Bloodangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, it dose suck big time, corperations who do this should be shut down


----------



## Faradin (Aug 8, 2007)

The worst commercial ever:

A local ad for a wireless plan in Tulsa. A man dressed in black with a giant green hat, with a miniature version of himself dancing on his shoulder. The man spoke in an obscenely high-pitched voice. He was going on and on about chit-chat and prices, blah blah blah. One shot showed him holding a cellphone just out of reach of his miniself, who was trying to grab it for whatever reason. Finally, the man says "And our newest offer: buy one $%Q$%-model phone, get a second one--" He then kicks his miniature self, who spins away into the sky screaming "FREEEEEEEEEEEEE!!"
This commercial blew a microchip in my brain. I sat in front of the TV for almost 10 minutes afterwards just trying to remember how to breath.


----------



## Poink (Aug 8, 2007)

Stupidest commercial ?
Wait, all commercials are stupid :C


----------



## FurryFox (Aug 8, 2007)

AnarchicQ said:
			
		

> Head on, apply directly to the forhead.
> Head on, apply directly to the forhead.
> Head on, apply directly to the forhead.
> Head on is available at these local pharmacies.





			
				Cray said:
			
		

> I can't believe I'm the first to say...
> 
> HEAD ON! APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD!
> HEAD ON! APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD!
> HEAD ON! APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD!





			
				Pyrodemonfox said:
			
		

> and once again!
> "HEAD ON APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD"
> "HEAD ON APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD"
> "HEAD ON APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD"
> ...





			
				yuriatayde said:
			
		

> Pyrodemonfox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				AnarchicQ said:
			
		

> Head on, apply directly to the forhead.
> Head on, apply directly to the forhead.
> Head on, apply directly to the forhead.
> Head on is available at these local pharmacies.





			
				Cray said:
			
		

> I can't believe I'm the first to say...
> 
> HEAD ON! APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD!
> HEAD ON! APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD!
> HEAD ON! APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD!





			
				Pyrodemonfox said:
			
		

> and once again!
> "HEAD ON APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD"
> "HEAD ON APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD"
> "HEAD ON APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD"
> ...





			
				yuriatayde said:
			
		

> Pyrodemonfox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THOSE COMMERCIALS ARE THE WORST!!!! XD


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Aug 8, 2007)

BERRIES AND CREAM

BERRIES AND CREAM

I'M A LITTLE LAD WHO LOVES BERRIES AND CREAM


----------



## Luceid (Aug 8, 2007)

"How can you tell difference from good quality cooler and bad quality cooler?!.....SIT ON IT!"

APPLIANCE DIRECT!

You will watch this commercial for thirty minutes before realizing that you've died a little inside.




Also...first post for me xD.


----------



## Aden (Aug 9, 2007)

Frisky1753 said:
			
		

> BERRIES AND CREAM
> 
> BERRIES AND CREAM
> 
> I'M A LITTLE LAD WHO LOVES BERRIES AND CREAM



WHAT.

That commercial rocks.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 9, 2007)

FurryFox said:
			
		

> AnarchicQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not only are they horrible commercials, the product has been proven to do absolutely nothing of its own.  It's a damn placebo.


----------



## Foxlink (Aug 12, 2007)

Well, I gotta say my LEAST favorite (and most hated...) is those Geiko 'so easy a cave man can do it'...  those gotta go. ALL of 'em.  And I can't believe they are actually going to try and make a bloody sit-com out of it... >.<


----------



## Snake_Tornado (Aug 12, 2007)

What about :" 'Roid-away, apply directly to the 'roid!. 'Roid-away, apply directly to the 'roid!" That was a good show (anyone who watches ATHF should be going insane with laughter right about now ;3)

Seriously, though, I think all those stupid diet pill commercials need to be taken off the air. I mean, if you want to loose weight, it's as easy as eating a bit less than usual and getting some exercise, not spending 500 bucks a year on a jar full of placebos :3

The part that pissed me off the most was that hype about "hoodia", or whatever the hell it was called. All the commercials pedal their product by saying "oh yeah, it's got hoodia in it", but here's the real zinger; it hasn't even been proven yet that hoodia does anything! What total crock


----------



## Mr Cullen (Aug 13, 2007)

Irn Bru 32. It might be a stupid ad, but it's bloody hillarious, the Irn Bru ads are well known for being daft.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=JhHP3hP_0Pg&mode=related&search=


----------



## Os (Aug 13, 2007)

Life alert.

"ALL SENIOR CITIZENS SHOULD HAVE LIFE ALERT."

And for some reason, I really really don't like the one lady.. you know...
"When you have a heart attack like I did, and nobody was there for me.... Life alert was there for me."  
She sounds like such a snippy old bat.


----------



## Os (Aug 13, 2007)

I thought of a commercial that kindof disturbs me. though, i do find it entertaining.  

The insurance commercial with the busy mom watching a house full of boys.
Did anybody notice at the end that she shouts, "who wants to be quiet?" then you hear something that sounds distinctly like a gunshot?  I suppose the little brats will buck up after that, eh?


----------



## kapps (Aug 15, 2007)

The sour skittles commercial where that guy is getting milked. Definately doesn't make me want to have a sour skittle.


----------



## scythemouse (Aug 16, 2007)

kapps said:
			
		

> The sour skittles commercial where that guy is getting milked. Definately doesn't make me want to have a sour skittle.



Hell, makes me glad I gave up on them after the first try several years ago. :shock:


----------



## SpirTheCatAyeaye (Aug 16, 2007)

The first time I saw that Skittles commercial, I was convinced it was a nightmare caused by falling asleep in front of fchan's /ah/ boards D:

Then I saw it again...and heard others mention it...and realized it was an actual commercial. Wow.


----------



## balt-lightning (Aug 16, 2007)

And no one has said the crazy frog ring tone adverts on ITV last year? D:


----------



## Vore Writer (Aug 16, 2007)

All those "rub on" products are getting on my nerves.

Another commercial I found really disturbing was some Care Bear exercise thing. Not only was the song they used a bad one, Lets Get Physical, but with them having the little girl saying "I'm shaking my booty.." Ugh.

Those dancing Charmin bears..


----------



## BloodYoshi (Aug 16, 2007)

IT'S QUIZNOS SUUUUUUUUBS!! ANY COUPON WORKS!!


----------



## SpirTheCatAyeaye (Aug 16, 2007)

ChillCoyotl said:
			
		

> IT'S QUIZNOS SUUUUUUUUBS!! ANY COUPON WORKS!!


I was so pissed that they completely sold out and exploited what was my favorite online flash animation at the time :evil:


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Aug 17, 2007)

Stupidest and at the same time GREATEST commercial ever made. I can't seem to find the flash for it though...
NSFW!


----------



## Vore Writer (Aug 18, 2007)

Another set of commercials that are getting on my nerves are all those Kia ones. The ones where people are talking about the books, and the latest one where some dude is talking about saving the green backs.


----------



## GoDonatello (Aug 20, 2007)

I -really- hate the sour skittle commercial with the guy getting milked. It seriously makes me twitch. I also get annoyed by the T-Mobile Wi-Fi at home commercials where the dude keeps talking in 3rd person:"Who's blocking Jimmy!?"
And all the axe commercials make me wanna break my TV into pieces.


----------



## Kuvera (Oct 14, 2007)

Geico commercials...I don't mean the little gecko, he's cool. But it's all the newer ones, like the 'Fred Flintstone scandal' version. Ugh. -o-

 Esurance. My brother and I hate those. They're annoying, and ever wonder why they constantly keep airing these commercials? LOL 

 The sour skittles commercial w/ the guy getting milked. ...EW.

 There was also another really stupid commercial I saw back when I was living in The Netherlands. It was a commercial for mustard. Yeah. 
But it showed this kid making a sandwich in his room. Well, he puts the mustard on and takes a huge bite- SPLAT! The mustard sprays all over the kid's poster of a model in a bikini. *cough*
 Then, the kid gets up and starts licking the mustard off the poster. (The said gross, yellow substance landed near chick's stomatch/breast area) It is at this time, the kid's brother walks in. The kid pauses and the brothers just stare awkwardly. Then the older brother laughs and winks at the kid and exits. All of us watchers are left with an embarrassed kid looking around stupidly and the logo for the mustard.

 ...Why does it feel like both my brain and IQ have just been violated?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 14, 2007)

I have TiVo - What's a commercial? ;p

Does anyone remember those "I can't believe it's not Butter" commercials with the dismembered hands? Until the Spongmonkeys came around, I used to HATE those commercials. (And yes I know Family Guy spoofed it. I laughed so hard at that)


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 14, 2007)

Starburst Berries and Cream-Man, that commerical was just plain bizarre. here's the link... http://youtube.com/watch?v=wYX_zhlTDr8

The Head On commercial-Ok i know how it works, no need to repeat it 100 times already. and besides, don't you think we would know what to do since it says head on as the title? God, were not stupid.

Any car commericals


----------



## Lucedo (Oct 14, 2007)

Here is one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbik52Cksww

This is a commercial for Yoshi's Island for the SNES. It is so disgusting because the man stuffs himself with food until he explodes.


----------



## webkilla (Oct 15, 2007)

subliminal advertisement?

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2xPvYgTvr8I&mode=related&search=


hulk hogan commerical for japanese tv

http://youtube.com/watch?v=hmGHCqPMY6g&mode=related&search=commercials%20cereal%20crap%20gay


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Oct 15, 2007)

My favorite band, Oingo Boingo, does a Budweiser commercial: http://youtube.com/watch?v=T_XZPLvwPDs

It's very . . . odd. It has exactly the homemade, LSD-influenced look of their real music videos, reoccuring themes like midgets and all, but I honestly can't imagine anyone bought a single bottle of beer because of this commercial.


----------



## pinkplushii (Oct 16, 2007)

This Wendy's commercial where a bunch of people are kicking trees, then this guy starts screaming "I WANT A HOT JUICY BURGER!!!" Then everyone else starts screaming "HOT JUICY BURGER. HOT JUICY BURGER." and they stampede away.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VilgP2UtsI

Oh yeah, I also hate those commercials for new no-name brand products. You know, the ones where they try to prove their product is better by having an idiot use a well-known product and claim it doesn't work.


----------



## Emil (Oct 16, 2007)

Five words. Hunger get what hunger want.


----------



## Nimhster (Oct 18, 2007)

The Geico commercials.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Oct 18, 2007)

Nandos' 
The commercial featured a pole dancer telling us of a way to get our Nando fix.

http://blogs.smh.com.au/newsblog/archives/your_say/014238.html


----------



## Shadowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

I *HATE *the Berries and Cream commercial. First time I saw it I wanted to stab that guy in the face.

I *HATE *the Yoshi's Island commercial, it makes me want to puke.

But I can't believe no one has mentioned the Clapper commercials! Though I will admit I always used to watch them when they came on because they were good for laughs. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsxcdVbE3mI

And who can forget Hoveround? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GWZp1U2iS4


----------



## Rixxster (Oct 20, 2007)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=I1jywlZG74o

Classic and i belive it was banned off english tv becuase so many people started doing it

Ok i guess i was wrong i just cliked a side video and this replaces top one 
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=zu8H-GDI5c8


----------



## Hyenaworks (Oct 23, 2007)

The mountain dew commercials actually piss me off.


----------



## Yojimaru (Oct 27, 2007)

I have to agree with so many others by saying that the Head-On commercial is absolutely horrid.  It doesn't even tell what the product does, is it for headaches or what?

I can't believe no one has mentioned all the commercials for Maple Story that have been on TV lately, especially this one! http://youtube.com/watch?v=7wUgseTHFWA They should have ended this particular commercial right after the girl said "That's just like Maple Story", because it's true!  Playing Maple Story is like being slapped in the face with a fish, not fun.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Nov 10, 2007)

I forgot who said it, but the singing belly buttons freaked the living shit out of me around seven years ago when it was on. I think it was for jeans or something, but I don't know.

"Diabeetus." 

I hate financial ads because I don't know what they're talking about, and feel like I should.

Geico. The gecko IS cute, but the others make me want to gauge out my eyes. I see a weird commercial and keep watching wondering what the heck it's about, and then BAM, fucking Geico. Then like a super villian I'm groaning, "Not agaaaaain!!"

I hate any commercial, like that McDonalds one with the guys saying how much they paid for something, where you have two people talking back and forth rapidly. It's too hard to tune out when you keep hearing something new. 

I really don't like those "this is our country" truck commercials. God, talk about pandering to the flag waving, fun toting rednecks. 

There was a PS3 commercial a while back with this freaky mutant baby looking thing. That should never have been aired. 

Speaking of Sony, those new PSP commercials with that really obnoxious guy stalking people and then getting over their shoulders and making weird sounds and telling them what to do are very very annoying. It makes me want a PSP even less.


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 10, 2007)

These new Garmin commericals for the Holidays they got out are very very random. something about a moose, chineese food, unibrow's, santa crashing his sled, and homeless people


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm getting quite a hate-on for the Subway commercial where a guy throws a temper tantrum in front of his wife and son because he wants some particular sandwich. It seems to be on every time I watch something. I have resorted to imagining the guy has some kind of traumatic brain injury, maybe with severe frontal lobe damage, and the wife is about one day from putting him a nursing home.


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 10, 2007)

never seen that one aired, need to show me the link for it


----------



## Cmdr-A (Nov 11, 2007)

Lol. Head on, Active on, whatever on, Apply directly to the spot. And then their commericals where they have people mocking it but then say. but it works so well though. I love your product. >.<

But it was stupid..yet i found it completely funny as hell. Almost choked laughing

This woman is trying to get her turky out of the sink...this huge ass turkey...that took up the whole sink..she has trouble getting it out...and then it flops to the floor with a big wet plop flop xD and then she has problems picking it up off the floor and then tries to upfling it onto the counter top. And she uses too much force and it goes right out the window knocking out some guy standing at the window on the back of the head. xDDDDD that was just completely awesoe...i forget what the commercial was for though now >.> i have to see it again. Hahahaha. I was more enjoying it then paying attention for what it was trying to tell me to buy or whatever.


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 11, 2007)

Cmdr-A said:
			
		

> Lol. Head on, Active on, whatever on, Apply directly to the spot. And then their commericals where they have people mocking it but then say. but it works so well though. I love your product. >.<
> 
> But it was stupid..yet i found it completely funny as hell. Almost choked laughing



oh god i hate those commericals.:evil:


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 11, 2007)

not stupid, but annoying.
watch me move like my juke!
watch me move like my juke!
watch me move like my juke!
But stupid would be,
Head on, apply directly to the forehead?
Apply directly to the forehead.
Head on is available at local pharmacies.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Nov 11, 2007)

Arbiter said:
			
		

> Cmdr-A said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aye who doesn't...and they usually put them back to back on after each other as well on TV too. So annoying... And the 2nd part i wrote there saying about laughing was talking about teh commercial i saw on tv that i wrote below it xD


----------



## Setsunya (Nov 11, 2007)

Along with those "head-on" commercials, I find any of those sonic commercials so stupid(but sometimes funny)
Like this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aL6ysSActVU


----------



## ADF (Nov 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rekPApRqJCY

Not really stupid, just funny ^.=.^


----------



## China-Kitty (Nov 14, 2007)

I have another stupid commercial to add to this list. It's a Christmas one at that. (Thank god!)

It is this Virgin Mobile commercial where this young girl received a hair dryer for Christmas. Not liking what she received, she starts hissing and this reindeer popped out of nowhere and gave her a cellphone.

There's another one where a young guy hissed too and this angel appeared out of nowhere. Same company.

Seriously, what's the point of those two commercials anyway?


----------



## Vore Writer (Nov 14, 2007)

It shows that if you bitch enough, you'll get what you want.


----------

